# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Авиапарад в Тушино 1961 г.

## Д.Срибный

А вот как это было в прежние годы )

Сергей Исаев, Геннадий Кузнецов
Воздушный парад в Тушино 1961 года и летчики Кубинки



http://www.airforce.ru/history/tushi...shino_1961.htm

----------


## Carrey

Мнда... Опытный М-50 тогда не перебдели прогнать (я уж не говорю о репетиции прохода на сверхмалой высоте Ту-95, правда, увидев это воочию, всё-таки отменили такое снижение, дюже страшно), а вот Т-50-1 нынче берегут от общественности. Интересно, сколько полётов выполнил М-50 перед проходом на Параде?

PS: Почитал http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/m50.html , получается 18 полётов по программе + 4 тренировочных перед Парадом. По-моему, на Т-50-1 вполне могли бы успеть столько, но почему-то не сделали.

----------


## PPV

Заявление о том, что в период 1957-60 г.г. парадов не было, следует немного уточнить. Летом 1957-го планировалось проведение традиционного водушного парада, уже начались тренировки. Однако его проведение сорвалось из-за выступления на очередном пленуме ЦК "антипартийной группы Молотова, Маленкова, Кагановича, и примкнувшего к ним Шепилова". В результате последовавших событий парад отменили, а в последующие годы - в 1958-60 г.г., видимо, по инерции, не вспоминали об этом.

----------


## timsz

> Опытный М-50 тогда не перебдели прогнать (я уж не говорю о репетиции прохода на сверхмалой высоте Ту-95, правда, увидев это воочию, всё-таки отменили такое снижение, дюже страшно), а вот Т-50-1 нынче берегут от общественности.


И правильно. Не надо говорить "Гоп!". А то как с М-50 получится.

Да и над жилыми домами опытные самолеты гонять не правильно все-таки.

----------


## Mig

> Заявление о том, что в период 1957-60 г.г. парадов не было, следует немного уточнить. Летом 1957-го планировалось проведение традиционного водушного парада, уже начались тренировки. Однако его проведение сорвалось из-за выступления на очередном пленуме ЦК "антипартийной группы Молотова, Маленкова, Кагановича, и примкнувшего к ним Шепилова". В результате последовавших событий парад отменили, а в последующие годы - в 1958-60 г.г., видимо, по инерции, не вспоминали об этом.


ИМХО "уточнять" отсутствие парадов в 1957-60 гг. бесперспективно. Парады в эти годы НЕ ПРОВОДИЛИСЬ.

А что касается причин - это отдельная тема... В любом случаве "пилотажный" 234 иап готовился к парадам ежегодно: и в 1957, и в 1958, и в 1959 годах...  

Приведенная уважаемым PPV гипотеза о причинах отказа от парадов ИМХО не очень убедительна: в 1953 году, несмотря на смерть самого Сталина, парады проводились и 1 мая, и в День воздушного флота. Не думаю, что один из многих пленумов ЦК, даже на котором боролись с "антипартийной группой", стал причиной не проведения парадов.

----------


## GK21

> И правильно. Не надо говорить "Гоп!". А то как с М-50 получится.
> 
> Да и над жилыми домами опытные самолеты гонять не правильно все-таки.


К сожалению. не только опытные самолеты... МиГ-19 майора Ю.В. Фитина упал не генеральной репетиции неожиданно, едва не задев при этом самолет заднего ведомого  К счастью, и в воздухе и на земле все обошлось, можно сказать, без последствий.

----------


## PPV

> Приведенная уважаемым PPV гипотеза о причинах отказа от парадов ИМХО не очень убедительна...


Ваша безапеляционность, конечно, гораздо более убедительна.
Мое уточнение сводилось не к заявлению о том, что парады в 1957-60 г.г. проводились, а к тому, что в 1957 году летний парад в Тушино планировался. Свидетельством этому были, в частности, тренировки летчиков ОКБ на опытных машинах в июне 1957-го. 
Теперь по части причин. По традиции все партийное руководство всегда присутствовало на мероприятиях подобного рода в полном составе. В 1956 году парад в Тушино состоялся 24.06.1956, а в 1957 году пленум ЦК, осудивший "антипартийную группу...", заседал с 22 по 29.06.1957-го. А прямо перед этим в пожарном порядке многих членов ЦК доставляли на подмосковные военные аэродромы пассажирами на Ту-16...
 И если парад вновь планировался на 3-ю декаду июня, то вряд ли у Хрущева "со товарищи" было достаточно времени, для того, чтобы насладиться воздушным парадом на фоне горячих внутрипартийных сражений. Вам не кажется, что корреляция по времени здесь гораздо больше, чем тот зазор, который был в 1953 году между смертью Сталина 05.03.1953 и Воздушным парадом 01.05.1953?

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, начинающийся спор о непроведении парадов в 57-60 году бесперспективен, потому, что никто из спорщиков не сможет на 100% доказать свою правоту. Уважаемый PPV, Вы ведь тоже не знаете точно, "парад вновь планировался на 3-ю декаду июня" или нет? Так зачем попусту копья ломать?  Да и надо ли это?

----------


## PPV

> ... Уважаемый PPV, Вы ведь тоже не знаете точно, "парад вновь планировался на 3-ю декаду июня" или нет? Так зачем попусту копья ломать?  ...


Я лишь сообщил то, что знал - подготовка к параду велась. Источник информации о причинах отмены (было какое-то упоминание в статье или в книге по этому поводу) теперь уже не вспомню. В остальном согласен с Вами.
Еще несколько дополнений к тексту статьи.
Во время парада 1961 г. колонну 20хСу-9 вели летчики 615 УИАП (Савастлейка), которые на время подготовки и проведения парада с 28.05.1961 базировались на АЭ Чкаловский.
Кроме микояновских опытных машин на параде 1961 г. были показаны и суховские, в частности, опытный Т47-8 (Су-11), который пилотировал Е.С. Соловьев.

----------


## GK21

> Мне кажется, начинающийся спор о непроведении парадов в 57-60 году бесперспективен, потому, что никто из спорщиков не сможет на 100% доказать свою правоту. Уважаемый PPV, Вы ведь тоже не знаете точно, "парад вновь планировался на 3-ю декаду июня" или нет? Так зачем попусту копья ломать?  Да и надо ли это?


Полностью согласен с тем,  что обсуждать тему несуществующих авиапарадов за период 1956-1967 гг. бесперспективно. Как должно быть заметили уважаемые форумчане, приведенный текст представляет собой небольшой фрагмент из готовящейся книги по истории 234-го пилотажного полка из состава 9-й ИАД.  Период 60-х годов  в истории Кубинки весьма интересен и насыщен событиями, но вот общедоступной информации по этой страничке биографии известной авиабазы  до сих пор непропорционально мало. Да и из составов пилотажных расчетов 234-го полка – «пятерки» на МиГ-17, «ромба» на МиГ-19С -  принимавших участие в  параде 1961 г., в  настоящее время  в числе здравствующих остался только один участник весьма преклонных лет. Поэтому, если  уважаемые форумчане, или их знакомые, коллеги, родственники, располагают какими-либо новыми интересными сведениями об этом параде, в т.ч. и непосредственно  касающимися   участия летчиков Кубинки в том памятном событии и может поделиться ими на страницах  форума, то авторы будут очень признательны за это. Спасибо всем уже откликнувшимся!

----------


## Mig

> По традиции все партийное руководство всегда присутствовало на мероприятиях подобного рода в полном составе. В 1956 году парад в Тушино состоялся 24.06.1956, а в 1957 году пленум ЦК, осудивший "антипартийную группу...", заседал с 22 по 29.06.1957-го. А прямо перед этим в пожарном порядке многих членов ЦК доставляли на подмосковные военные аэродромы пассажирами на Ту-16...
>  И если парад вновь планировался на 3-ю декаду июня, то вряд ли у Хрущева "со товарищи" было достаточно времени....


Воздушные парады в День воздушного флота проводились:
1951 г. - 8 июля
1952 г. - 27 июля
1953 г. - 23 августа
1954 г. - 20 июня
1955 г. - 3 июля
1956 г. - 24 июня

Т.о. парады в те годы чаще проводились в июле... И гипотеза о проведении в 1957 году парада "в 3 декаде июня" вновь не убедительна.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кроме микояновских опытных машин на параде 1961 г. были показаны и суховские, в частности, опытный Т47-8 (Су-11), который пилотировал Е.С. Соловьев.


Честно говоря, про Су-11 я не припомню что-то. Может, пропустил. А точно был? Может, фото с парада с его участием есть?

----------


## PPV

> Воздушные парады в День воздушного флота проводились:
> ...1954 г. - 20 июня
> ...1956 г. - 24 июня
> Т.о. ...  гипотеза о проведении в 1957 году парада "в 3 декаде июня" вновь не убедительна.


Для начала, по приведенным Вами данным: из 6 лет, 2 раза  в июне - неплохой процент?
Во вторых, я не утверждал, что в 1957 году парад планировался конкретно на 3-ю декаду июня, я лишь предполагал такую возможность, а утверждаю лишь то, что вплоть до начала Пленума ЦК (напомню, он проводился 22-29.06.1957) велись активные тренировки. Любителям доказательств привожу фотографии страниц из летной книжки Э.В. Еляна, который как раз в тот момент, в июне 1957-го, еще не будучи принятым на работу в ОКБ Сухого, уже подключился к испытаниям первых опытных машин "Су" - С-1 и ПТ (второго опытного экземпляра Т-3). Как несложно заметить, тренировки довольно резко прервались 18.06.1957 и более уже не возобновлялись. Тому была причина - по воспоминаниям, уже приводившимся в открытой печати, по указанию Н.С. Хрущева, и приказу ГК ВВС на аэродроме ЛИИ и других подмосковных АЭ к этому времени довольно часто приземлялись внеплановые борта Ту-16, привозившие членов ЦК со всего Союза на Пленум, который вскоре имел быть место. Представьте себе обстановку, которая была в тот момент в стране - это было что-то сродни попытки очередного верхушечного переворота (типа устранения Берии). Как Вы думаете, в такой обстановке велика была вероятность того, что по указанию сверху запланированный на самое ближайщее время воздушный парад будет отменен?
Теперь конкретно по планировавшемуся ВП 1957 года. У меня сохранились выписки из Архива МАП (фонд 8044, опись 1, дело № 2735), это переписка руководства МАП с ВВС, ГВФ, ДА за 1957 год. Там наличествовало письмо Зам. Министра А. Кобзарева, адресованное Зам. нач. ГШ ВВС г-п П.И. Брайко от 26.05.1957 о подготовке этого парада, из которого можно  узнать, что для участия в параде были, в частности, запланированы: МиГ-19, система К-15, вертолеты Ми-1 и Ми-4, Ту-95, дозаправка в воздухе М-4 от М-4 (№№ 1518 и 1619), 3хЯк-27, 5хЯк-26, 9хЯк-25Р, 9хЯк-24...
Да, забыл упомянуть, фото любезно предоставлены А. Симоновым, за что ему особая благодарность!

----------


## PPV

> Честно говоря, про Су-11 я не припомню что-то. Может, пропустил. А точно был? Может, фото с парада с его участием есть?


По летной книжке Е.С. Соловьева:
с 09.06 по 06.07.1961 - 9 тренировочных полетов, 9.07.1961 - полет на параде.
Самолет Т47-8.
Фото можно увидеть, например, в справочнике  "Jane" периода 1962-67 г.г., или в некоторых книгах Е. Гордона, посвященных самолетам ОКБ Сухого...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо. Я, безусловно, верю и Вам, и  летной книжке Соловьева и не прошу доказательств. Просто у меня действительно в голове не отложился Су-11 в 61-м году. Он был с ракетами или без? И еще вопрос к Вам: нет ли в доступности приличного, хорошего фото Су-15-го на котором пролетел В.С Ильюшин на параде 67-го года?

----------


## PPV

> ...Су-11 в 61-м году. Он был с ракетами или без? И еще вопрос к Вам: нет ли в доступности приличного, хорошего фото Су-15-го на котором пролетел В.С Ильюшин на параде 67-го года?


Опытный Су-11 (Т47-8) на параде 1961 года был с подвеской ракет (или их ГВМ), фото точно есть в книге "OKB SUKHOI" Д. Миллера, 1996 года, в принципе, ее можно найти в сети. Наверное, есть и в Гордоновской книге про перехватчики Сухого Су-9/11/15 (см. здесь: http://paralay.iboards.ru/viewtopic....sd=a&start=150).
В.С. Ильюшин на параде 1967-го летел на Су-15 № 01-02, выкрашенном для пущего эффекта в черный цвет. В таком (парадном) варианте фотографий этой машины нет, есть более поздние, периода 1968-69 г.г., когда на ней проводились испытания на ГВПП.

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, я имел в виду именно фото, где бы он был окрашен в черный цвет. На фото, которое Вы привели-это именно тот самолет, на котором летел Ильюшин на параде? У того, вроде, номер был другой. 42, кажется, точно не помню.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, я имел в виду именно фото, где бы он был окрашен в черный цвет. На фото, которое Вы привели-это именно тот самолет, на котором летел Ильюшин на параде? У того, вроде, номер был другой. 42, кажется, точно не помню.


Насколько я знаю, на параде В.С. Ильюшин летел именно на Су-15 № 01-02, которую просто выкрасили в черный цвет. Какой при этом был бортовой на машине - не знаю. К концу 1967 года Су-15 № 01-02 была доработана для проведения на ней ЛИ по базированию на ГВПП. Вышеприведенное фото - из отчета по этим испытаниям.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Павел, спасибо за информацию. Жаль, что нет цветного фото той машины. Интересно, как был выкрашен конус, законцовка киля и т.п. Вот что я откопал в своем "архиве".

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел, спасибо за информацию. Жаль, что нет цветного фото той машины. Интересно, как был выкрашен конус, законцовка киля и т.п. Вот что я откопал в своем "архиве".


Решение об использовании Су-15 № 01-02 на параде 1967-го принималось в "пожарном" порядке, он должен был просто заменить Т6-1. Поэтому никто не утруждал себя фотосъемкой. У нас зачастую нет фото и других, гораздо более интересных машин, чем этот Су-15. Посему остается лишь выкадровка из видеозаписи фильма о параде 1967 года. Я правильно Вас понял?
Кстати, для Т6-1 на параде планировалась некая "ксклюзивная" раскраска, помнится, я видел ее наброски, там тоже было что-то в темных тонах. И еще - в отношении "парадной" раскраски Су-15 № 01-02 у меня также упоминается бортовой № 47, но уверен в этом я не был...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, я знаю, что Су-15 заменил Т-6-1, который незадолго до парада пострадал, если можно так выразиться. 
В данном случае это кадр не из фильма о параде 67-го года, это настоящая фотография. Есть еще одна, более мутная. Вот она.

----------


## PPV

> Да, я знаю, что Су-15 заменил Т-6-1, который незадолго до парада пострадал, если можно так выразиться. 
> В данном случае это кадр не из фильма о параде 67-го года, это настоящая фотография. Есть еще одна, более мутная. Вот она.


В таком случае остается посмотреть немного пристальнее кадры с парада. Красили машину в спешке, поэтому, скорее всего, была однотонная, радиопрозрачные части, наверное, вообще не трогали. Но, конечно же, это всего лишь домыслы...

----------


## FLOGGER

Если бы те кадры еще можно было бы рассмотреть, но там, по-моему, довольно низкое качество. 
А, вот интересно, западные СМИ как-то прокомментировали пролет одиночного Су-15 черного цвета? Ведь перед этим прошла целая колонна этих же самолетов.
 Сегодня еще раз пересмотрел парад 61-го года. Конечно, кое-что разобрать можно (я имею в виду пролеты одиночных самолетов). Так, например Е-152А идентифицируется однозначно, хотя он размером с муху на экране. МИГи-21-е с ЖРД и с СПРД тоже довольно четко, а вот СУ-11 трудно определить: пролетело что-то похожее, но СУ-11 это или Е-7 сказать трудно, несмотря на стоп-кадры.

----------


## PPV

> ... А, вот интересно, западные СМИ как-то прокомментировали пролет одиночного Су-15 черного цвета? Ведь перед этим прошла целая колонна этих же самолетов...


Насколько я помню, "никак" - сказали, что прошел одиночный Су-15. У них на том параде было гораздо больше других поводов для беспокойства.
По поводу Т47-8 - еще раз советую, если есть возможность, посмотрите Jane после 1962 года, там были вполне приличные кадры этой машины. Фима Гордон в своих книгах использует обычно, именно их...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Павел, спасибо за наводку. Взял Фимину "Sukhoi Interceptors" и нашел там фото Т-47-8. Жаль, бортовой номер не разобрать. Интересно, что там же, на стр.38 подпись под фото Су-9, хотя совершенно четко видно, что это Су-11. Несерьезно...

----------


## Carrey

> Взял Фимину "Sukhoi Interceptors" и ... там же, на стр.38 подпись под фото Су-9, хотя совершенно четко видно, что это Су-11. Несерьезно...


Дык, дядька весьма знатную траву курит, давно известный факт:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/showthread.php?t=83061

----------


## alexvolf

В 1986г Н.К.Субботин в соавторстве с  Peter Stache опубликовали статью для немецкого ежегодника под названием "Die Flugzeuge des Pawel Suchoi" в статье
с указанием Т-47 (Су-11) был впервые публично показан на параде в Тушино в 1961г.

----------


## sss

Поскольку разговор плавно съехал с парада 1961 года на более поздние времена, хотел узнать у сведущих людей - на каком параде показывали взлет Бе-12 с Химкинского вдхр (а возможно, и посадку)?

И еще - в старые времена на День ВМФ были ли авиапарады морской авиации? И в какие годы эти парады проводились? И снова - летали ли на таких парадах с воды Бе-6?

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, разговор никуда пока не съехал, речь и идет о параде 61-го года. А конкретно-о полете Су-11.
 На Ваш вопрос отвечу-да, на день ВМФ проводились  пролеты морской авиации. По крайней мере в Ленинграде. Сам видел у моего товарища много лет тому назад его фотографии пролетов Бе-10. Но подробнее ничего сказать не могу, т.к. в каком году это было-убей не помню.

----------


## ATSA

Вертолёт Ми-10 указан как Ми-10К, хотя второй начал производиться гораздо позже и имеет впереди характерную кабину оператора.

----------


## AC

> ...да, на день ВМФ проводились  пролеты морской авиации. По крайней мере в Ленинграде...


И в Москве проводились над Химкинским водохранилищем... Ка-25 с ЧФ на эти парады летали, например.

----------


## AC

> Вертолёт Ми-10 указан как Ми-10К, хотя второй начал производиться гораздо позже и имеет впереди характерную кабину оператора.


И не имеет характерной грузовой платформы между ног...  :Smile:

----------

